# Okay, Something is Screwy with Email Notifications



## chilerelleno

Okay, something is screwy, can y'all figure it out?
I've had ongoing issues with not receiving email notifications to watched topics and everything else that should generate them.
Just recently I switched email providers and started receiving notifications, but it were very short lived and they stopped again.
They're not going to Spam and SMF is whitelisted, current email is a gmail account.
This makes for a somewhat of a drag trying to keep up with stuff.
C'mon Admins, maybe figure it out finally?  Please?


----------



## Chasdev

Funny you mentions this, I've never received any notifications, period..


----------



## Braz

Chasdev said:


> Funny you mentions this, I've never received any notifications, period..


You need to select that option in your user profile, under "preferences."


----------



## SmokinAl

PM 

 bmudd14474

Al


----------



## bmudd14474

chilerelleno said:


> Okay, something is screwy, can y'all figure it out?
> I've had ongoing issues with not receiving email notifications to watched topics and everything else that should generate them.
> Just recently I switched email providers and started receiving notifications, but it were very short lived and they stopped again.
> They're not going to Spam and SMF is whitelisted, current email is a gmail account.
> This makes for a somewhat of a drag trying to keep up with stuff.
> C'mon Admins, maybe figure it out finally?  Please?





 chilerelleno
 Looking at your account with all the changes you have made back and forth on the email address your account is in a status stating that we are waiting for email confirmation that the changes you made were accurate. Until this happens you will not get emails.

Also you have to understand how the email works for the site. When we are sending it out if your email provider refuses delivery to a certain number of emails then we have to stop sending them or risk getting SMF Blacklisted. 

So when this happens and you notice its not coming thru we have to go thru a manual process of restoring it. Its a pain in the butt but its what we have to do to ensure we are able to email the thousands of people that we need too.

PM me if your still having issues.

Brian


----------



## chilerelleno

Thanks Brian, I can post again at least.
I do not know why SMF emails don't show up in either my Comcast.mail or Gmail accounts, neither has SMF blocked or otherwise.
I guess that like other members I'll just give up on any email notifications from SMF.


----------



## chopsaw

chilerelleno
 Gmail can be a pain when it comes to email alerts . 
I have a Samsung S10 phone . 

I have to have my phone synced with my laptop or it won't get an alert . 

Make sure your e mail is allowed to run in the back ground on your phone . Data saving and sleep turned off for your email .

I had 2 accounts on my phone , no alerts even though G mail was default . Had to disable the second account .


----------



## bmudd14474

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks Brian, I can post again at least.
> I do not know why SMF emails don't show up in either my Comcast.mail or Gmail accounts, neither has SMF blocked or otherwise.
> I guess that like other members I'll just give up on any email notifications from SMF.




Ill have them check the delivery report for your account. I know that there was something funky you have to do with Gmail to allow us to send to you. Ill see if I can get that information for you.


----------



## chopsaw

bmudd14474 said:


> I know that there was something funky you have to do with Gmail to allow us to send to you. Ill see if I can get that information for you.


This is part of what I was trying to get at in post 7 . 
Starting point is making sure your phone is synced with your g mail account . 
Open G mail on your phone . 
Click on menu  
Tap settings 
Select your account 
Scroll down and make sure the box next to " sync G mail " is checked .


----------



## bmudd14474

Gmail has some settings where you can go and put SMF in the allow list and it will make sure you get it. Here is one link that might help  https://support.google.com/a/answer/2368132?hl=en


----------



## chilerelleno

I don't know what you might have done on your end Brian. 
But my mailbox got flooded with current notifications last night. 
Thanks, I hope it lasts.


----------



## chopsaw

You got yours back , thats good . I lost mine . Frustrating .


----------



## Bearcarver

bmudd14474

I stopped getting "Alert" Emails 24 hours ago.
I don't know what happened, but I didn't change anything, and this is the first time this has happened in a long time. I usually get from 20 to 30 per day.
None since yesterday.

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474

Bearcarver said:


> bmudd14474
> 
> I stopped getting "Alert" Emails 24 hours ago.
> I don't know what happened, but I didn't change anything, and this is the first time this has happened in a long time. I usually get from 20 to 30 per day.
> None since yesterday.
> 
> Bear



We are looking into it


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yea..  I have my settings so I only get an email for a PM....  Jeff PM'd me yesterday and I didn't get an email notification ....


----------



## chilerelleno

Mine have stopped again too.


----------



## MJB05615

I've also stopped getting email notifications yesterday morning, and I haven't changed anything.  This morning I got 1 email notification, that's the only one over the last 2 days.  I usually get a lot each day, like 15-20.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmudd14474 said:


> We are looking into it




Thank You Brian!!!
I'm still "Alert Email Challenged".

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Working for me now . Thanks .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Working for me now . Thanks .




I got this one!!
Maybe I'm good. I'll let you know if it's not.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Working right now, thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup---Got 3 of them now!!  Must be good to go.

Thanks Brian,
Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

I'm now receiving notifications for this thread.
Hope to see others.

Thank you for the behind the scenes work.


----------



## Bearcarver

Did it stop again???
I haven't gotten any alert emails since 11:04 AM.
Then there were 10 on the "Alerts List", some of which I should have gotten.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Bearcarver said:


> Did it stop again???


It did . Looks like it's back now . I only say it did because I had 2 replies that I did not get an email for .

Spoke to soon . 

 Bearcarver
 . I see you just posted twice to 2 different threads I'm watching . Did not get an email to either one .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> It did . Looks like it's back now . I only say it did because I had 2 replies that I did not get an email for .




OK---I got this one @ 4:23 PM----3 minutes ago (first one since 11:04 AM).

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

OK . I just got that one for this thread . post 26 . Im gonna bump one that I know your watching .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> OK . I just got that one for this thread . post 26 . Im gonna bump one that I know your watching .




Yup---You pushed it---That was my "Quick & Easy". Got it.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Mine are hit and miss . I'm getting some but not others .


----------



## bmudd14474

It might be hit or miss for a bit. Jeff sent out a mass mailing and the server wasn't happy.


----------



## Fueling Around

Replying to see if I get a notice for added posts.

Appears I'm about 50/50 on email notifications.

I'll watch if it happens when Jeff does his ... thing


----------



## chopsaw

Mine stopped again .


----------



## chilerelleno

Mine are still working... So far.


----------



## chopsaw

Well I just got that one . Thanks for replying .


----------



## chilerelleno

Likewise.


----------



## MJB05615

Mine is still working.


----------



## Fueling Around

Appears back to normal


----------



## gmc2003

I've had all email notifications turned off for a couple of years and it's finally working. Leave it alone please.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

I stopped getting My Email Notifications again.
Haven't gotten one since 7:05 AM this morning.
Not a One!!

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

Bearcarver said:


> I stopped getting My Email Notifications again.
> Haven't gotten one since 7:05 AM this morning.
> Not a One!!
> 
> Bear


I got a notification of your post.


----------



## gmc2003

Why do you guys need email notifications? I just go by the red alert over my avatar on the menu/header bar. It even tells me how many threads I'm watching have been responded to.

Just curious.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

chilerelleno said:


> I got a notification of your post.




And I got notified of yours----First one since 7:05 AM.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> And I got notified of yours----First one since 7:05 AM.
> 
> Bear


I got notified of both of yours.  I haven't had any issues luckily.


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Why do you guys need email notifications? I just go by the red alert over my avatar on the menu/header bar. It even tells me how many threads I'm watching have been responded to.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Chris




Why do we need anything that we've been getting consistently for Years.
Usually I open them one at a time, from oldest to newest, unless I see one I want to go to first.
I use the notification as both my way onto the Forum, and to that particular thread.

Without any notifications, I'd have to change a lot of things, and then first get on the site another way, and then click on alerts, and then scroll down to find which one I want to see. More of a PITA than I've been doing for a long time----WHEN IT WORKS.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> I got notified of both of yours.  I haven't had any issues luckily.




Yup---Somebody must have fixed it between the time I mentioned it and the time Chili got mine.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Why do you guys need email notifications? I just go by the red alert over my avatar on the menu/header bar. It even tells me how many threads I'm watching have been responded to.
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Chris





BTW: What Red Alert???----Got a Screen Shot of that?

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

Sorry John I can't do screen shots with my chrome book. The avatar on the top brown bar, next to the PM message envelop is the one I'm talking about. When I get a red circle with a number in it. Its telling me someone responded to a thread that I'm watching. The red circle indicates someone replied to a thread, and the number tells me how many threads have been responded to. Also if you click on that avatar there's an option at the bottom of the drop down menu that allows you to show all responses that have been replied to. You can click on which ever one you want to see it will bring you to that thread. It also shows you if someone liked your comment. Since I log into the site almost everyday this is easier for me then logging into my email account to see whose responded to what. Just like smoking meats, everybody does things a little different, but it all works in the end. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

There is another benefit of this. If you wanted to go back and see a response to a thread from a few days ago. It maintains a history that is easier then trying to find a thread that may have been buried.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Sorry John I can't do screen shots with my chrome book. The avatar on the top brown bar, next to the PM message envelop is the one I'm talking about. When I get a red circle with a number in it. Its telling me someone responded to a thread that I'm watching. The red circle indicates someone replied to a thread, and the number tells me how many threads have been responded to. Also if you click on that avatar there's an option at the bottom of the drop down menu that allows you to show all responses that have been replied to. You can click on which ever one you want to see it will bring you to that thread. It also shows you if someone liked your comment. Since I log into the site almost everyday this is easier for me then logging into my email account to see whose responded to what. Just like smoking meats, everybody does things a little different, but it all works in the end.
> 
> Chris




OK---I have that Alert avatar, but you said "A Red Alert". I don't have anything that says "Red Alert". I'm 71 & not a computer geek, in any way.
I don't like having to open that list up & scrolling down to each one I want to open.
Much better to have them delivered to me, and since we have had this all the time & We have gotten used to them, I don't think we should have to Beg for them or explain why we "Need" them.

Dumb Bear


----------



## gmc2003

Totally agree with you John. I was just curious as to why. I never use that email account for anything but signing up for forums or purchasing things online. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> There is another benefit of this. If you wanted to go back and see a response to a thread from a few days ago. It maintains a history that is easier then trying to find a thread that may have been buried.
> 
> Chris




I can go back in history in my Email box too, but I can still use the same Alert list you're talking about to go back in History, and still get the Notifications.

Let me ask you, "Why do you think we shouldn't be allowed to have the Notifications???" "Why is it a Federal offense to want what we previously had?"

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Mine are hit and miss . See if you get this one .


----------



## gmc2003

Bearcarver said:


> Let me ask you, "Why do you think we shouldn't be allowed to have the Notifications???" "Why is it a Federal offense to want what we previously had?"



That's not what I said at all. Something got misinterpreted along the way. I was just curious as to why. 



Bearcarver said:


> OK---I have that Alert avatar, but you said "A Red Alert". I don't have anything that says "Red Alert". I'm 71 & not a computer geek, in any way.



I fully understand that. I cannot say which options/settings you'll need to select without actually seeing your account. If your happy with it the way it is(when it's working correctly) then I would leave it alone.

Chris

Chris


----------



## chopsaw

Alerts help if you're asking or answering questions .


----------



## chilerelleno

I'm getting all of these


----------



## chopsaw

Yup .


----------



## gmc2003

chopsaw said:


> Alerts help if you're asking or answering questions .



Or if someone mentions you in a post, likes your post, quotes your post, responds to someone elses post in a thread your watching. There's a whole slew of things that alerts will alert you to.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Mine are hit and miss . See if you get this one .




Yup---I just got 6 in a row.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Or if someone mentions you in a post, likes your post, quotes your post, responds to someone elses post in a thread your watching. There's a whole slew of things that alerts will alert you to.
> 
> Chris




When mine is working right the only thing I can't get it to do is to notify me when somebody on my "Following" list starts a Thread.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

Bearcarver said:


> When mine is working right the only thing I can't get it to do is to notify me when somebody on my "Following" list starts a Thread.
> 
> Bear



Try this:

1. Click on your alert avatar
2. At the bottom of the page(drop down menu) click preferences
3. Scroll down the preferences page until you see "Receive a notification when someone..."
4. Choose all the options or just the ones you want. 
5. At the bottom of the preferences page there should be a "Save" button. Click it to save your changes.

Hope that works 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Try this:
> 
> 1. Click on your alert avatar
> 2. At the bottom of the page(drop down menu) click preferences
> 3. Scroll down the preferences page until you see "Receive a notification when someone..."
> 4. Choose all the options or just the ones you want.
> 5. At the bottom of the preferences page there should be a "Save" button. Click it to save your changes.
> 
> Hope that works
> 
> Chris





I tried all kinds of settings on that, and even asked some mods for help, and all I got was a Headache, and was lucky to get it back the way it had been before we started changing things.  I might try this another time, but not now---I already got a Headache!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

Take two aspirin and call me in the morning  Just kidding John. If you need help just ask and I'll try to walk you thru it. Hope the headache goes away.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

So now that we were talking about "Fine-tuning" my Alert Notifications, now I have NOT gotten an Email notification since 6 PM last night. That's 15 hours without any email notification!

I guess it's not working !

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> So now that we were talking about "Fine-tuning" my Alert Notifications, now I have NOT gotten an Email notification since 6 PM last night. That's 15 hours without any email notification!
> 
> I guess it's not working !
> 
> Bear


I got this one.


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> I got this one.




Yup---And I got this one!!!
Now it's to the point that I only get notified of this particular Thread. That's some of this stupid Computer Jazz that I don't understand.
No notifications for 15 hours, and then I get one of the Thread on notification problems.---Go figure!!

Bear


----------



## dr k

I used to have every email notification from watched forums and threads sent but that was blowing up my phone 24/7 with email tones which I need for emails outside of SMF. I found once an email notification directed me to SMF I just had to go to the  top of any page to my avatar with the number of alerts so I didn't have to go back to email then be directed to SMF then back to email for every notification. The alerts are chronological newest on top. I have my watched forums set to New msg and alert and only the elec smoker forum to send me an email as well as an alert and new msg but once on SMF I hit my alert avatar to knockout a new msg or thread which takes care of having to read the email notificatiom. When my alerts are gone I can delete all my email notifications if your just using it as a door bell like I do. Under my watched forums list on the right side has my types of notifications I want for each forum and can be changed at the bottom of the list. Under my preferences I  have my notifications unchecked but what notifications I  have under my watched forums list seems to supercede what is unchecked under the preference list.

Watched forums 







Preferences are unchecked under emails but above I have added email notifications to my elec smoker forums. Redundancy?


----------



## Bearcarver

dr k said:


> I used to have every email notification from watched forums and threads sent but that was blowing up my phone 24/7 with email tones which I need for emails outside of SMF. I found once an email notification directed me to SMF I just had to go to the  top of any page to my avatar with the number of alerts so I didn't have to go back to email then be directed to SMF then back to email for every notification. The alerts are chronological newest on top. I have my watched forums set to New msg and alert and only the elec smoker forum to send me an email as well as an alert and new msg but once on SMF I hit my alert avatar to knockout a new msg or thread which takes care of having to read the email notificatiom. When my alerts are gone I can delete all my email notifications if your just using it as a door bell like I do. Under my watched forums list on the right side has my types of notifications I want for each forum and can be changed at the bottom of the list. Under my preferences I  have my notifications unchecked but what notifications I  have under my watched forums list seems to supercede what is unchecked under the preference list.
> 
> Watched forums
> View attachment 462927
> 
> 
> Preferences are unchecked under emails but above I have added email notifications to my elec smoker forums. Redundancy?
> View attachment 462932




The way I like mine to work is to send me a notification of anything posted that I've been watching, but only 1, until I get there & open it. Therefore if 8 comments were made on one thread, since I was there, I only get 1 notice.

But now we're talking "Fine-Tuning" again, when up to this point, I'm only getting notified when somebody posts something on THIS THREAD.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Now I got 5 notification, by email in the last hour.
Hope it keeps working.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

It should send only one alert per watched thread . After you go and look , there may be 4 post for that one alert . Then it will send the next future comment after you look at those . 
You can get an alert on the forum page when someone you follow starts a new thread , but I don't see a provision to receive that in an email . 


dr k said:


> blowing up my phone 24/7 with email tones which I need for emails outside of SMF.


I changed the sound on my phone so I know if it's SMF or my kids , or someone I don't want to talk to .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> It should send only one alert per watched thread . After you go and look , there may be 4 post for that one alert . Then it will send the next future comment after you look at those .




Exactly!!
I have mine set that way, because I don't want 3 pages of the same 2 or 3 threads.
When Mine works it usually works right. Only problem lately is it will work for a couple hours---Then Quit for 8 or 10 hours.

Mine seems to be working now---I got 5 Notifications in the last 3 hours. That's about my normal amount when it's working.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Working Great for Me now, for the last 5 days!!
Back to Normal !!
Thanks Whoever!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Well, It lasted 14 days for me---Worked good for 14 days.
Now no alert emails since 11:50.
Just letting it be known.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

I GOT THIS ONE


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> I GOT THIS ONE




Thanks Mike!!
I got this one.
That's the same thing that happened back on September 12th.
That time I hadn't gotten any for 15 hours, until you made a comment.
That seems to get it fixed for me.
Somehow You're able to wake it up.
Or maybe it's just because I made the post about it not working.

Bear


----------



## dubob

Mine's working just fine.


----------



## Bearcarver

dubob said:


> Mine's working just fine.




Mine too---For 2 days now.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks like it's in one of it's moods again---Been 15 hours since I got an email notification, yet there are 37 new ones on the "Alert List".

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> Looks like it's in one of it's moods again---Been 15 hours since I got an email notification, yet there are 37 new ones on the "Alert List".
> 
> Bear


I got this one from you just now.


----------



## chopsaw

Me too . Got it in e mail that is .


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> I got this one from you just now.




And as always, you started it up for me again---I got this one @ 10 AM.

Thanks Mike,
Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> And as always, you started it up for me again---I got this one @ 10 AM.
> 
> Thanks Mike,
> Bear


Just part of the service we provide, Sir.


----------



## Fueling Around

Bearcarver said:


> Looks like it's in one of it's moods again---Been 15 hours since I got an email notification, yet there are 37 new ones on the "Alert List".
> 
> Bear


I opted out of email notices on this thread.  I still get notices on the alerts.

I compare email notices to forum alerts and they match up since the August hiccup.


----------



## dubob

I'm getting emails for every one of all y'alls postings to this thread.


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> Just part of the service we provide, Sir.




Now I got 2 email Alert notifications, but there are 31 Alerts on the "Alerts List".

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

That's crazy.  I've been getting them right along.  Are the ones you're not getting having the same time stamp?  I sometimes get several at the same time, with different time stamps.  But the last few weeks no problem.
Do you check your spam folder?


----------



## chopsaw

Mine are hit and miss . Mostly miss .


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> That's crazy.  I've been getting them right along.  Are the ones you're not getting having the same time stamp?  I sometimes get several at the same time, with different time stamps.  But the last few weeks no problem.
> Do you check your spam folder?




Since last night, I got them at:
10:47 PM
12:21 AM

Then nothing until you woke it up----Then since I got them at:
9:52 AM
10:00 AM
10:29 AM

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

Notification issues don't bother me  as much any more.

What annoys me now is the continued inability to even get Edit Permissions from the Admins so I can update my own Recipe Index or individual recipes in threads.


----------



## Bearcarver

chilerelleno said:


> Notification issues don't bother me  as much any more.
> 
> What annoys me now is the continued inability to even get Edit Permissions from the Admins so I can update my own Recipe Index or individual recipes in threads.




Yeah, Somebody said they were going to fix that awhile ago, so I've been sitting here with a bunch of "Step by Steps" ready to move in there, chomping at the bit.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

That's weird.  No idea why.  Technology gotta love it.


----------



## Bearcarver

LOL----Not one single email "Alert" notification since I got off of here yesterday.
Getting ridiculous now! That's 16 hours---Zero!

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

Don't know John,
I'm currently receiving notifications.


----------



## chopsaw

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----Not one single email "Alert" notification since I got off of here yesterday.





chilerelleno said:


> Don't know John,
> I'm currently receiving notifications.


I'll split the difference  . I get some not others .


----------



## Bearcarver

chilerelleno said:


> Don't know John,
> I'm currently receiving notifications.




Yup---And as usual, After going 16 hours with "ZERO" Alert Notifications, you just made this comment, and they started coming. 
I got 4 in the last half hour, since you made your Comment at "9:54".

So why does it take a comment on this thread to get my "Email Notifications" Working???  Somebody??  Anybody??
It happens every time!!!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

That is nuts!  Can't understand.  Is it just this thread that jump starts it?  Did you try replying to any other threads to see if it gets it restarted as well?


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> That is nuts!  Can't understand.  Is it just this thread that jump starts it?  Did you try replying to any other threads to see if it gets it restarted as well?




Seems like just this one, but I got 5 new ones since Noon.
I'll check next time it happens.
Probably won't have to wait long.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Bump . See if I get them back now . Seems after a reply here they start working .


----------



## chopsaw

Yup . Working again


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Yup . Working again




Yup---That's what Mike & I noticed a few times.
You don't get any for awhile.
Then you post on this thread, and all of a sudden it starts working again.
Almost like a "Trigger".
But what do I know.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Exactly.  Seems to be working for those affected, so what the heck.  But it is crazy.


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Yup . Working again




With our comments, somebody who knows Computers might be able to figure it out.
As for me, If I can't Saw it, Plane it, Joint it, Shape it, Sand it, Drill it, Stain it, Glue it, or Chainsaw Carve it, I don't understand it.

Bear


----------



## cmayna

Past couple days, I've not received any email notifications.


----------



## chopsaw

cmayna said:


> Past couple days, I've not received any email notifications.


I'm getting about 1/2 . I got this one . I just bumped your featured thread . See if you get an alert .


----------



## cmayna

Nope but got an alert from your reply to this thread.     Hmmmm.


----------



## chopsaw

That's kind of how it went for some of us . We would get this one but not others . 
Just for the heck of it i'll bump a couple more.


----------



## cmayna

Yes I was alerted for your reply to the mailbox mod and again this thread.   So, it seems just nothing for my Albacore post.     If that's it, then I can live with it.  I'll just go back and smoke more fish......


----------



## Bearcarver

For me, sometimes it just takes one from this thread, to break the ice.
Sounds stupid, but that's what happens when I'm have problems with it.
I've been getting less than usual, but still getting a couple.

Bear


----------



## pineywoods

As I understand it there were major internet problems in the eastern US yesterday that had servers going nuts and programs acting weird. I talked to Brian about it last night because many of us were having problems in chat and on the site. When we started figuring out who had said they were having problems it was all people from the eastern areas.
Hopefully it will settle out and things will get more back to normal


----------



## MJB05615

I've had no issues with this site yesterday.  My internet at home was out for an hour or so, but that was a local Xfinity thing.


----------



## Bearcarver

Not working too good yet.
Got 1 alert emailed over the last 18 hours.
None in the last 14 hours.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Same here , but get the ones from this thread .


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> Not working too good yet.
> Got 1 alert emailed over the last 18 hours.
> None in the last 14 hours.
> 
> Bear


I'm getting a few.  Let's see if this reply jump starts anything like in the past.


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> I'm getting a few.  Let's see if this reply jump starts anything like in the past.




Nope, The only one I got was the one Chopsaw posted @ 9:56.
But that would be because I hadn't opened Chopsaw's yet, and I have mine set to only send one of a thread, until that one is opened.

Bear


----------



## raselkirk

Here's a different one. 

I get notifications just fine, but when I click the main link, the URL is *http://post.spmailtechno.com/blah,blah,blah *which does not connect to anything. 
Browser error:


		Code:
	

This site can’t be reached
post.spmailtechno.com’s server IP address could not be found.
Try:
Checking the connection
Checking the proxy, firewall, and DNS configuration
Running Windows Network Diagnostics
ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED


In fact, all of the links start with this address and all are unreachable. This is the first time I've had a problem connecting through a forum-generated email link.

Russ


----------



## chilerelleno

Haven't seen an email notification in two days.


----------



## MJB05615

chilerelleno said:


> Haven't seen an email notification in two days.


I've been getting them ok.  Let's see if you get a notification for this.


----------



## chilerelleno

Nope, nothing.


----------



## MJB05615

chilerelleno said:


> Nope, nothing.


Dang, I got this notification of your reply.  Usually this works.


----------



## chilerelleno

Nothing again.


----------



## DRKsmoking

That sucks,
David


----------



## chilerelleno

DRKsmoking said:


> That sucks,
> David


No notification here either.


----------



## Bearcarver

This one get to ya, Chile???

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

Bearcarver said:


> This one get to ya, Chile???
> 
> Bear


Nope.


----------



## 912smoker

Looks like about half of mine are going to spam


----------



## Bearcarver

chilerelleno said:


> Nope.




You getting any of these now, Chile???

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

I haven't had any issues getting email notifications.


----------



## cmayna

Sometimes wish I wouldn't get so many email notifications.     Guess that's what I get for belonging to so many forums


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> I haven't had any issues getting email notifications.




Yup---Mine's been working real good for awhile now, however I've been right where Chile is a few times. You miss it when you're used to them showing up.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---Mine's been working real good for awhile now, however I've been right where Chile is a few times. You miss it when you're used to them showing up.
> 
> Bear


I agree.  As soon as you get comfortable, is usually when it goes bad.


----------



## chilerelleno

Zero Zilch


----------



## cmayna

uh oh, now I'm not getting any notifications.


----------



## MJB05615

cmayna said:


> uh oh, now I'm not getting any notifications.


How about this one?


----------



## Bearcarver

See if I can wake this alert machine up for Mike & Chile:
Hocus-Pokus!!!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> See if I can wake this alert machine up for Mike & Chile:
> Hocus-Pokus!!!
> 
> Bear


Yes!  I just started getting 4 recent ones.  This is weird, It started sending them 6 hours late , then none at all.  Thanks John, hope Chile got his back too.


----------



## chilerelleno

Nothing here... Still.
I guess the Admins/Staff don't check in here.
Or maybe they're not getting notifications either?
Latter isn't likely.
Just makes me less likely to participate on the site.


----------



## MJB05615

I'm either getting some once in a while.  Or none at all for hours at a time.  Or not all of them.  I have had 4 notifications the last 2 hours, but when I manually check, there were 11 more during the same time period, and I didn't get any.


----------



## pineywoods

chilerelleno said:


> Nothing here... Still.
> I guess the Admins/Staff don't check in here.
> Or maybe they're not getting notifications either?
> Latter isn't likely.
> Just makes me less likely to participate on the site.



If one of us doesn't comment in the thread you might consider sending one of us a PM we can't/ don't read every thread


----------



## Bearcarver

Piney to the rescue!!
Thanks Jerry!!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Started getting them last night.  Now none today, had 15 waiting for me when I looked manually.  I did PM Jerry and he's on it.


----------



## gmc2003

Sorry Mike








 Chris


----------



## MJB05615

Oh that's right, I forgot what day today is.  LOL.


----------



## bmudd14474

We are working on it


----------



## MJB05615

bmudd14474 said:


> We are working on it


Thanks, cause all I'm getting are notifications that are 8 hours old and I've manually read.  Not complaining, just thought more info may help you to correct the issue.


----------



## chilerelleno

Still no email notifications, nothing for a month.


----------



## DRKsmoking

That's not good Chile. and i guess you have tried everything . Does not make sense. Technology is great when it works. I would be pissed by now
David


----------



## MJB05615

chilerelleno said:


> Still no email notifications, nothing for a month.


You know they had the whole thing down for a week from a fire, and rebuilt the server or something.  Thought all would have been fixed for you too.


----------



## chilerelleno

Okay, lets try this again, someone reply please/thanks.


----------



## chopsaw

This is me , is that you ?


----------



## chilerelleno

chopsaw said:


> This is me , is that you ?


Thanks man, still no go.


----------



## chopsaw

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks man, still no go.


I know I've said this before , but if you're on g mail or use a Samsung galaxy phone  the updates can screw up your settings . I know you check all that .


----------



## MJB05615

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks man, still no go.


Any luck?


----------



## Bearcarver

chilerelleno said:


> Okay, lets try this again, someone reply please/thanks.




I'll give it another Try, John!!

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

Thanks Bear,
but still a no-go, I even switched email providers.


----------



## chopsaw

Looks like it's my turn again . 
Maybe the magic " bump " will fix it .


----------



## MJB05615

chopsaw said:


> Looks like it's my turn again .
> Maybe the magic " bump " will fix it .


See if this helps jump start you!


----------



## chopsaw

Nope .


----------



## chilerelleno

Chop, MJ, Bear, 
thanks but it's a no-go with either email, desktop, notebook or droid.
I've tried everything on my part, no clue about SMF.


----------



## chopsaw

chilerelleno said:


> Chop, MJ, Bear,
> thanks but it's a no-go with either email, desktop, notebook or droid.
> I've tried everything on my part, no clue about SMF.


Mine stopped today .


----------



## chopsaw

Somebody bump this please.


----------



## MJB05615

chopsaw said:


> Somebody bump this please.


Consider this Bumped.  Let me know if this helped.


----------



## chopsaw

Thanks Mike.  I guess it's working again .


----------



## TNJAKE

I'm getting emails but they are coming in late. Started this afternoon


----------



## chopsaw

I get mine on a android phone . The updates always messes up my settings .


----------



## MJB05615

TNJAKE said:


> I'm getting emails but they are coming in late. Started this afternoon


That was happening to me 2 weeks ago.  I was getting them 1 day late.  See if this reply changes anything.


----------



## TNJAKE

I'm only using an Android


----------



## TNJAKE

Yep


MJB05615 said:


> That was happening to me 2 weeks ago.  I was getting them 1 day late.  See if this reply changes anything.


 Got it instantly lol.


----------



## MJB05615

I only use my home PC.  Much easier for me to type on a keyboard.


----------



## chilerelleno

Same old country/western song....
Lost my job, wife, dog and email notifications.


----------



## TNJAKE

MJB05615 said:


> I only use my home PC.  Much easier for me to type on a keyboard.


Haven't had a computer in years. No internet providers where I live so we just have hotspots on phone


----------



## TNJAKE

chilerelleno said:


> Same old country/western song....
> Lost my job, wife, dig and email notifications.


Have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in? Or perhaps ctrl+alt+del lmao


----------



## MJB05615

chilerelleno said:


> Same old country/western song....
> Lost my job, wife, dig and email notifications.


And lost your Truck, right?  Sorry, can't imagine what it is.  You had this before the outage too, like I did.  But after they restarted, mine was all fixed.  Let's keep sending replies to you and see if one of them jumps it.  No other ideas.


----------



## pc farmer

chopsaw said:


> Somebody bump this please.


----------



## chilerelleno

Well hell, let's see if that was it in my Privacy settings... Something I think I haven't looked at for whatever reasons, I've been locked-on looking at Preferences.


----------



## chilerelleno

Somebody reply to this mess.


----------



## TNJAKE

chilerelleno said:


> Somebody reply to this mess.


Bump


----------



## chilerelleno

TNJAKE said:


> Bump


Humph! Guess it wasn't that either.


----------



## TNJAKE

chilerelleno said:


> Humph! Guess it wasn't that either.


Hmmm. I'm assuming you've checked your spam? I'm using Gmail and 80% goes to my promotions folder and the rest go to inbox. Not sure why it's split up like that


----------



## 912smoker

chilerelleno said:


> Same old country/western song....
> Lost my job, wife, dog and email notifications.


Play it backwards and you get it all back lol
Can you hear me now ?


----------



## chilerelleno

F'it, I officially give up on this.
I can't keep track of stuff which makes for a PITA.


----------



## pc farmer

I cant help. I am not a IT guy. But i dont get or want emails.  I log on and look at my alerts.


----------



## Bearcarver

chilerelleno said:


> F'it, I officially give up on this.
> I can't keep track of stuff which makes for a PITA.




I'll give you one more Bump, John.

And I'll make sure 

 bmudd14474
  knows you're having a problem.

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474

chilerelleno said:


> F'it, I officially give up on this.
> I can't keep track of stuff which makes for a PITA.




We are still working on figuring out whats going on as you know from the PM you have going with Jeff and I. Ill respond to you in more detail there.


----------



## JckDanls 07

pc farmer said:


> But i dont get or want emails. I log on and look at my alerts




I'm with Adam...  I only want/get email notification for a PM...  otherwise I just look at my alerts ...


----------



## Bearcarver

I use the Email alerts all the time. I hate when they don't work once in awhile.
I can live without it, but I don't like to.
I don't use chat either, but that doesn't mean it should be eliminated.
They're trying to fix it---I'm sure they'll get it done.

Bear


----------



## cmayna

If we didn't have email alerts, I might get more stuff done around the house.    Wife would like that,,,,,, humph!


----------



## Fueling Around

I lost email notifications yesterday around 5-PM CDT
Website alerts just fine.
I suspect it on my ISP side.  They used to get blacklisted many times a year, but been less and less after multiple complaints.


----------



## MJB05615

Fueling Around said:


> I lost email notifications yesterday around 5-PM CDT
> Website alerts just fine.
> I suspect it on my ISP side.  They used to get blacklisted many times a year, but been less and less after multiple complaints.


See if this reply might get you jump started.


----------



## Fueling Around

MJB05615 said:


> See if this reply might get you jump started.


Thanks Mike, but it didn't work.
I did get email on other threads I replied on last night.
Strange


----------



## Fueling Around

Appears to be working just fine now


----------



## Bearcarver

Now I lost my notifications.
I think it started yesterday.
Right now I got "63" on the screen list, but not one email notification.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> Now I lost my notifications.
> I think it started yesterday.
> Right now I got "63" on the screen list, but not one email notification.
> 
> Bear


Mine were coming in about an hour late, but I'm still getting them.  Been a long time since these problems.  Hoping this may help John.


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> Mine were coming in about an hour late, but I'm still getting them.  Been a long time since these problems.  Hoping this may help John.




That might have helped, Mike!!
I got 2 notifications since you made that comment !
Thanks!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup---Looks like it's fixed now Mike.
I had 22 hours without any notifications.
Now I had 5 in 20 minutes, since your reply.
Thanks,

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---Looks like it's fixed now Mike.
> I had 22 hours without any notifications.
> Now I had 5 in 20 minutes, since your reply.
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


That's good to hear.  I've been known to have that effect, lol.


----------



## Bearcarver

Need You Again, Mike!!!
It's been over 13 hours since I got any notifications again!!!

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE

Bearcarver said:


> Need You Again, Mike!!!
> It's been over 13 hours since I got any notifications again!!!
> 
> Bear


Test lol


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> Need You Again, Mike!!!
> It's been over 13 hours since I got any notifications again!!!
> 
> Bear


testing 123

TEST 1 2 3


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> Need You Again, Mike!!!
> It's been over 13 hours since I got any notifications again!!!
> 
> Bear


LET ME KNOW IF IT WORKED


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> LET ME KNOW IF IT WORKED



It did indeed---Thank You Mike & Jake!!
I just got one from 10:03, 10:08, and 10:10.
Weird how that works, but it does!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Mine have been funky too .


----------



## MJB05615

chopsaw said:


> Mine have been funky too .


does this help
??


----------



## chopsaw

I get them on and off . I didn't get an email for that one , but could be because I'm sitting here  and saw it already .


----------



## MJB05615

I haven't had any issues in a long time, but always here to help.


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> I haven't had any issues in a long time, but always here to help.



Mine is a little off & on, since you fixed it this morning!

Bear


----------



## 912smoker

Having problems since yesterday with notifications.
 Anyone else in the Twilight Zone ?

Keith


----------



## MJB05615

912smoker said:


> Having problems since yesterday with notifications.
> Anyone else in the Twilight Zone ?
> 
> Keith


Me too.  Since early yesterday, only getting a few and very late after they were first posted.


----------



## Bearcarver

Last 2 days, My alerts are very rare.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

I'm not getting any now.  I just now checked and there's 32 things waiting for me, and no email notifications.


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> I'm not getting any now.  I just now checked and there's 32 things waiting for me, and no email notifications.



Yup---I had 38 this morning on the Alerts list, but none in my email.
Just had 2 come in, from a half hour ago.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Now, and hour later, there's 4 notifications, but nothing via email


----------



## 912smoker

My last email was Monday @ 6pm


----------



## MJB05615

912smoker said:


> My last email was Monday @ 6pm


That's probably around the last time I got one.


----------



## pineywoods

I reported the problem so hopefully it gets fixed sooner than later


----------



## bmudd14474

We are looking into it. We made a small change on the backend and it looks like some email servers are bouncing some emails but not all.




MJB05615 said:


> Now, and hour later, there's 4 notifications, but nothing via email


Your email provider has been rejecting the email since the change. We are working to get it resolved so that its not flagging it as spam or not allowed.


----------



## bmudd14474

FYI this is limited to Verizon Media Group which owns AOL Yahoo and a few others. If you have Gmail and have this issue please send me a PM if you don't feel comfortable doing it here.


----------



## MJB05615

Thanks Mods for looking into this, and repairing quickly.  Still not getting the notifications, but with you on the case, I know it will be fixed.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmudd14474 said:


> FYI this is limited to Verizon Media Group which owns AOL Yahoo and a few others. If you have Gmail and have this issue please send me a PM if you don't feel comfortable doing it here.




I have Gmail, but mine is getting a little better.
I got 2 alerts since Midnight, and there are 15 on the Alerts list.

Bear


----------



## 912smoker

We're back in business  !
Thanks mods for all that you do to keep things running smoothly  !!

Keith


----------



## Fueling Around

Notifications never stopped.
However, they slowed to up to 12 hours after a post to a watched thread.


----------



## MJB05615

I'm still not getting any notifications.  Just came on a few minutes ago, there's 20 on my Avatar, but nothing in email.


----------



## Bearcarver

I got one alert email this morning---None since, but there are 27 on the alerts list on my screen.

Bear


----------



## sandyut

I was gonna say this but keep forgetting… now I remember.

I watch a subforum and stopped getting notifications on new postings there.  I get the ones on threads I have started and add to, just not the “watch” that is on the entire sub-forum.  Stopped get them at least a couple weeks ago??


----------



## MJB05615

I haven't gotten a single email notification in 4 weeks now.  I've PM'd admins like we are supposed to.  They do reply fast which I appreciate.  Still no fix.  I check my spam folder hourly as I'm on this thing 16 + hours a day.  I went on this Forum earlier and there were 16 notifications waiting here, I never got an email.


----------



## TNJAKE

I wish my email notifications would stop lol. I supposedly have them disabled but get them anyway. I understand why some want/need them but I don't. Would rather not have my inbox filled with tons from smf


----------



## Bearcarver

TNJAKE said:


> I wish my email notifications would stop lol. I supposedly have them disabled but get them anyway. I understand why some want/need them but I don't. Would rather not have my inbox filled with tons from smf




Maybe the program is a little like me---Gets tired quickly.
And by the time it's done sending you all those emails you don't want, it's too tired to send the ones others want.???

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE

Bearcarver said:


> Maybe the program is a little like me---Gets tired quickly.
> And by the time it's done sending you all those emails you don't want, it's too tired to send the ones others want.???
> 
> Bear


Lol maybe so John


----------



## Nefarious

TNJAKE said:


> Lol maybe so John


Lol, you need to get after Bear in the list.  I have mine turned off and don't get them, I must be after you as well.


----------



## JckDanls 07

I have them all turned off as well..  except for PM's...  I get email notifications for them...


----------



## Fueling Around

Here is a strange one.
I get all of my email notifications and in a timely matter EXCEPT for this thread.
I had to find them in the ALERTS list.






This is supposed to be a watched thread.
Did I do something to block notifications?


----------



## dr k

I used to get emails but it was too much redundancy with alerts so I went to preferences and unchecked all email boxes. I want the alerts so all those boxes are checked except persistent alerts so one alert per thread vs one for every post. Then under home under watched forums uncheck emails and under watched threads under manage watched threads disable emails, then no emails will be sent. After last tweeking my watched threads email was turned on so you have look at preferences, watched forums and watched threads to get or omit what emails you want and check spam whenever you stop getting emails if you want them.


----------



## MJB05615

I've done and undone all of that, still not gotten eve one email notification in 4 + weeks now. Never happened this long in 4 years.


----------



## Bearcarver

dr k said:


> I used to get emails but it was too much redundancy with alerts so I went to preferences and unchecked all email boxes. I want the alerts so all those boxes are checked except persistent alerts so one alert per thread vs one for every post. Then under home under watched forums uncheck emails and under watched threads under manage watched threads disable emails, then no emails will be sent. After last tweeking my watched threads email was turned on so you have look at preferences, watched forums and watched threads to get or omit what emails you want and check spam whenever you stop getting emails if you want them.



That's all too confusing to me. I'm just glad mine works good enough the way it's set, so I don't have to get in there & really screw it up!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

LOL---Maybe I talked too soon??
Now I haven't gotten even one for the last 21 hours.

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474

TNJAKE said:


> Lmao bullying? That's about as woke as it gets. Especially when you say the people who are bullying are asking questions for food safety sake. Food safety used to be important here. As it should be. Sometimes you have to ask some questions to get someone to tell you what's going on. Otherwise it's a crapshoot and not worth anybody's time. I see people take food safety, especially curing, very seriously. Never see anyone out of line with their answers. Bullying.....lmao





MJB05615 said:


> I've done and undone all of that, still not gotten eve one email notification in 4 + weeks now. Never happened this long in 4 years.


The error message we are getting on the mail server is that your ISP is rejecting them because you marked them as spark/junk.


----------



## TNJAKE

bmudd14474 said:


> The error message we are getting on the mail server is that your ISP is rejecting them because you marked them as spark/junk.


I assume you didn't mean to reply to me. I'm not having issues getting emails from smf


----------



## MJB05615

bmudd14474 said:


> The error message we are getting on the mail server is that your ISP is rejecting them because you marked them as spark/junk.


How's that possible?  I don't know how to even do that.  Maybe if I try to sign in via chrome instead of firefox?
I check my spam hourly every hour every day.  Weird, thanks for the reply.  I haven't changed anything in years.


----------



## Fueling Around

MJB05615 said:


> How's that possible?  I don't know how to even do that.  Maybe if I try to sign in via chrome instead of firefox?
> I check my spam hourly every hour every day.  Weird, thanks for the reply.  I haven't changed anything in years.


Years ago, I used to get a lot of kickback when my ISP was blacklisted for SPAM hosting (I don't remember the actual term the techies used)

Here's a great one.  I'm away from home so instead of using a PC based email app I use the ISP web based email.
Guess what shows up in the SPAM folder?  Emails from my ISP.


----------



## MJB05615

Fueling Around said:


> Years ago, I used to get a lot of kickback when my ISP was blacklisted for SPAM hosting (I don't remember the actual term the techies used)
> 
> Here's a great one.  I'm away from home so instead of using a PC based email app I use the ISP web based email.
> Guess what shows up in the SPAM folder?  Emails from my ISP.


That's funny.  I never use my phone.  I only go on when home and on my PC.  I'm just more comfortable this way.  And I do a lot of my work from my home PC.  I'm one of those nuts that uses my phone as a phone more than anything else, lol.


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> That's funny.  I never use my phone.  I only go on when home and on my PC.  I'm just more comfortable this way.  And I do a lot of my work from my home PC.  *I'm one of those nuts that uses my phone as a phone more than anything else, lol.*




I'm like that too, but the cord on my phone is not very long. 

Bear


----------

